# What a NIGHT!!!!!



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Tonight was the best night of the year so far for big fish. I was fishing a good friends pond from 7:30 to about 9 and it was awesome. I caught a small crappie and bass right away on a 6 inch lizard. Once my friend got there, that's when the fun started. I was throwing a Terminator in-line spinner in silver on an ultralight set-up when something large nailed it. My outfit got a nice bend as the fish took off. It jumped and then we saw that it was a large bass. After what seemed like 10 minutes of getting the bass out from under the dock, I managed to land it and weigh it. It went 5# and 22 inches long. It was a real nice fight on the ultralight outfit. 
Then about 30 minutes later, the real battle begun. I was throwing a Zara Spook for the hybrids he has put in his pond from the river. I was bringing it in when I saw a swirl under the Spook. I kept on working it and immediately the water exploded. I set the hook and the fish took off like a shot. It went to my left and just kept staying down. It was putting a nice bend in the medium-action rod and I just let the drag help wear it down. We were both anxious to see what it was and then we saw it was one of the large hybrids. I managed to land it not too long after that. IT WENT 7# and 26 FREAKIN' INCHES LONG.  I couldn't believe it. Thanks for letting me share the night's events. I hope everyone's weekend of fishing went well!!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish, sounds like a blast!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going ! I know that 7# hybrid had to make your day.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds awsome, hyrbids are really becoming a popular fish to stock in farm ponds. They do excellant in them but they sure are eatting machines. 

Oufisherman if you ever get a chance go to Devola dam on the Muskingum and fish for hybrids. Wade out into the current, cast a white 3" curly tail and hold on!


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the congrats guys. It was awesome just holding on and letting the hybrid pull and try to get away. THe strike on top was unbelievable.
Hey Fishman, would I need to wade out very far? Would I need to be close to the dam itself? I would LOVE to get into a school of hybrids, no matter what the size. Are they about done running heavy for this year or can they be caught all year around? Hope this wasn't too many questions!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Just getting started.......they are just getting started & can be caught until the water cools back down, somewhere about 55° or so they shut down. Time of day becomes of the essence as the water heats up above 65° 
Here's my PB...14# 2 oz (1999-Ohio River)


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Damn mrfish thats a hoss.

oufisherman, you do have to wade out far, but the water isn't very deep. Put it this way the last one I caught down there, the fish was probably in 6ft of water, I was standing in 3ft and he took me 80 yards down stream where I was standing knee deep. Seeing as I don't live in SE ohio, I SUPPOSE I could devouge my hot spot down there. I'll post it for all, just to share the wealth  It's gonna look tacky but you'll get the idea


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Alright guys here is it. It's kinda saddens me I woun't be able to fish this place for a while... who knows when.. either way I'de rather see someone get some enjoyment out of it, as I know you will oufisherman.

The black and red dots mark a trail that make access MUCH easier to get down. If you have a 4x4 you can drive down the trail. I suggest not walking down the "steep rocks" unless you absolutely have too. The gravel bar is at times underwater, take it slow and use the shrubs on the bank and the feeder creek to orientate yourself and stay in shallower water if the river is high. As always use good judgment. If you're ever in doubt once out about 20 yards in front of the feeder creek walk to the right (going down stream) and it gets much shallower (this of course if the river is high) In front of the feeder is a small hole, about chest high last time I was there, but generally when you can see the gravel bar its about knee high.. you get the picture high water = different senarios. As always X marks the spots. The red lines indicate my most productive casting lanes with the 2nd and the 3rd clock wise lines being the best. Enjoy, and please post results if you make use of this.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

gee thanks for the map,err is it in ohio or canada??????


----------



## Gator (Apr 5, 2004)

Husky... I think its in Canada.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

MrFishOhio, that is definately one pig of a fish! I couldn't imagine trying to land him. 
Hey Fishman, thanks again for the info and map. I'll have a few mornings or evenings free in 2 weeks because of finals. Looks I'll be taking a trip to the Muskingum!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like a blast,got to love them hybrids!I can catch them all day & never get tired.daryl


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

husky hooker said:


> gee thanks for the map,err is it in ohio or canada??????


 Hey pal I'm not Picasso


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I can tell you were excited OU  I was when I caught my first hybrid, " 10.25" ...........


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol

what does "10.25 " & " 1 " OH YEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that mean exactly?


----------



## TAD (Apr 14, 2004)

They' re running hard now, trying to get away from the mud.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha, if all else fails fish the calm spot with chicken livers, cant go wrong for hybrids that way.


----------

